# Rats in garage/laundry room: all pest control or patch up holes?



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You need to do both---kill them and keep them out---call the pest control first---


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Does the hole go through an interior wall between rooms? I would try glue traps on both sides.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------

